# Problème de Boot Menu Avec Un PowerMac G4



## imthebestcool (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour!
j'ai un PowerMac G4 QuickSilver 2002, 1,5Go Ram, 3X40Gb HDD, 933MHz. Je vous explique, Lorsque mon Mac Démarre j'entend le Chime (Le Bip d'un Mac) et j'appuis sur la touche Option pour tomber dans le boot menu. Il détecte les disque mais des que mon disque dur avec Léopard d'installer apparais je ne peux plus bouger ma souris et plus rien ne fonctionne. Je ne peux pas changer je boot avec le clavier car tout semble figer. Je ne sais pas comment faire car j'ai vraiment besoin du boot menu pour démarrer sur un disque dur interne qui ne figure pas dans le menu démarrer une fois sous leopard mais qui figure sur le boot menu avant le lag. 

Merci !


----------



## lappartien (14 Avril 2012)

en général j'suis pas chiant. Un peu con mais pas chiant.
Là, j'ai rien compris, sans compter les fautes de syntaxe etd'orthografffesss.


----------



## imthebestcool (14 Avril 2012)

J'ai un PowerMac G4, Et lorsque je le démarre en tenant la touche ''Option'' enfoncé j'arrive dans le boot menu (En démarrant avec la touche ''Option'' enfoncé) ou je peux choisir sur qu'elle disque dur démarrer mon ordinateur. Mais lorsque je tombe sur ce menu mon PowerMac gèle et je ne peux plus rien faire. Comment faire pour que le boot menu (En démarrant avec la touche ''Option'' enfoncé) ne gèle plus.

Merci 

P.S. Désoler pour tout a l'heure.


----------



## lappartien (15 Avril 2012)

là c'est plus clair.
1/ t'as plusieurs systems ou plusieurs disques durs. ?
2/ comme t'as léopard donc X installé sur un DD, as-tu essayé de redémarré touche X enfoncée?
3/ certains font un redémarrage en mode single aussi pour nettoyer un peu et redémarrent ensuite normalement sans touche enfoncée.(perso jamais essayé)


essaie déjà la 2 .puis si ça marche pas réessaie en
 débranchant avant ton DD externe  puisque ton léopard est sur l'interne si j'ai compris.

à toi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h13 ----------

question con à la relecture du post:
quand tu démarres normalement il se passe quoi?
ça marche?


----------

